# Villa Rental for a party



## esielicious (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anyone know of any villas which could be rented for a private party of 80-85 pax. Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A hotel would be better suited I think - I doubt a house owner is going to be happy to rent out a house for 80 people, to make a lot of noise in a residential area, but maybe thats just me.

A villa which can take 80 people is really very very big and the bigger they are, the les tolerant the locals are going to be about a noise next door !


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are villas on the Palm that can be rented on a nightly basis. Look at Dubizzle, airbnb and VRBO for villa rentals. 

In addition to what two wheels pointed out, villas aren't equipped to support 80 people. That's 80 people going to the bathroom! The plumbing in a typical villa can't support so many flushing toilets in such a short time span.


----------



## esielicious (Aug 16, 2012)

lol. make sense. i'll rephrase the question, do you know anyone who can help me to organize private parties? Still 80 pax


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

80 people fit best in a hotel (probably not an answer you want to hear).


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I agree, a hotel function room is a far better option and they can cater, provide the booze, entertainment etc that you need for it. Private villa will be a nightmare for that number of people - will only take one person to call the police, people with no liquor license, no entertainment license etc and you're in big trouble.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

How about contacting an events company to organize? Through them, you'd be able to serve alcohol at your chosen venue if you were to think about the desert or a boat in the cooler months.


----------



## esielicious (Aug 16, 2012)

do you know anyone who can help me to organize that? but not in the desert or yacht cause we did that already. appreciate your help


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You can just call hotels directly. They will all have an events manager who can help plan your event.

If you want an outdoor venue, the Westin has a pretty nice garden area where my company once had a Christmas party.



esielicious said:


> do you know anyone who can help me to organize that? but not in the desert or yacht cause we did that already. appreciate your help


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

esielicious said:


> do you know anyone who can help me to organize that? but not in the desert or yacht cause we did that already. appreciate your help


You could try http://nomaduae.com

I know they do corporate - can't see why they wouldn't do private functions too. If not, they'd probably be able to recommend a company that can help you.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

rsinner said:


> 80 people fit best in a hotel (probably not an answer you want to hear).


A large Villa at the Palm for instance is a great place for a party or wedding reception. 

I have had about 100 people in and around my villa on my yearly party. I have never had complains, neither have I hearth in my circle about any negative experiences if the police would be called. Its all about striking the balance... do not held a huge noisy party at 4am, and invite the neighbors ....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Edino said:


> A large Villa at the Palm for instance is a great place for a party or wedding reception. I have had about 100 people in and around my villa on my yearly party. I have never had complains, neither have I hearth in my circle about any negative experiences if the police would be called. Its all about striking the balance... do not held a huge noisy party at 4am, and invite the neighbors ....


The difference being this is your house. OP wants to rent a place for one night.


----------

